# Bruno da Silva Peres



## miticotoro (22 Settembre 2015)

Bruno Peres (São Paulo, 1º marzo 1990), è un calciatore brasiliano, terzino o esterno offensivo del Torino.
Ha iniziato la sua carriera di calciatore professionista nell'Audax nel 2010. Nel corso della stessa stagione, viene prestato al Clube Atlético Bragantino. Chiude la sua esperienza con il club paulista con 6 presenze e una rete.
Nel 2011 viene nuovamente prestato dall'Audax, questa volta al Guarani. Gioca 16 partite in Série B e 17 nel Campeonato Paulista.
Il 5 luglio 2012, passa in prestito al Santos e debutta 3 giorni dopo contro il Grêmio. Il 29 luglio realizza il suo primo gol con la maglia dei Peixe, nella gara contro il Ponte Preta. Chiude la sua prima stagione con 27 presenze e 2 reti. Il 15 gennaio 2013, Peres viene acquistato definitivamente dal Santos. Dopo l'arrivo di Cicinho perde il posto da titolare e gioca solo 10 partite nell'arco della stagione, realizzando una rete.
Il 1º settembre 2014 viene ingaggiato dal Torino, per 2,2 milioni di euro e il suo stipendio attuale è di 350 mila euro annui. Il contratto sarebbe in scadenza nel 2017, anche se altre fonti indicano il 2018, probabilmente come in molti contratti del Toro, la società si è riservata l'opzione per prolungare di un anno.
In corso la trattativa per il rinnovo fino al 2019 con opzione fino al 2020.
Gioca principalmente come ala destra ma in realtà può giocare anche a sinistra, tant'è che ventura sta studiando questa ipotesi per far giocare ogni tanto Zappacosta che è il suo sostituto.

Ovviamente non posso che iniziare con il gol alla juve, che sia alla juve è una doppia goduria ....
78 metri in circa 11 secondi, palla al piede .....


----------



## miticotoro (22 Settembre 2015)

la domenica appena passata, solo un azione .... ma come questa ne ha fatte una decina, oltre che un assist, e un infinita di cross


----------



## miticotoro (22 Settembre 2015)

la stagione scorsa


----------



## miticotoro (22 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Non è un terzino, non è un esterno alto


Mezzo giocatore secondo me.


----------



## miticotoro (23 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non è un terzino, non è un esterno alto
> 
> 
> Mezzo giocatore secondo me.


Concordo, anche Ventura dice che ha fatto vedere solo il 50% del suo potenziale.....


----------



## Mou (23 Settembre 2015)

A parte il bellissimo gol contro la Juve, a me non dice niente.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Settembre 2015)

Non mi piace per niente. Ha solo una gran corsa. Il Torino con tutto il rispetto è la sua dimensione massima. Non puo' ambire a di meglio.


----------

